# Mischpult für Rode Procaster/Rode NT-1A?



## xMantisx (20. März 2017)

*Mischpult für Rode Procaster/Rode NT-1A?*

TGuten Abend, welches Mischpult oder Interface soll ich für die Rode Procaster oder Rode NT-1A holen?
Mir ist die Audioqualität ziemlich wichtig da ich Hobbymäßig oft aufnehme und auf YouTube hochlade  auch bin ich ziemlich oft auf Teamspeak & Co. mit meinen Freunden Zocken.

Also das sind meine Empfehlungen für mich selber

Yamaha AG03 Mehrzweckmixer: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
Yamaha AG06 Mehrzweckmixer: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
Behringer XENYX 302USB 5-Input Mixer mit XENYX Mic Preamp und eingebautem USB Audio Interface: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir etwas hochwertigeres empfehlen?
Ich würde mich jedenfalls darüber freuen.

Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit USB Mikrofone
Ich möchte mir  doch gerne einen Großmembran Mikrofon zulegen mit der entsprechenden Interface/Mischpult.

Lg


----------



## sisama (21. März 2017)

*AW: Mischpult für Rode Procaster/Rode NT-1A?*

Bin momentan selber auf der Suche nach ähnlicher Hardware, wollte dich nur auf etwas hinweisen. 

Das Rode Procaster ist ein dynamisches Großmembran Mikro, sprich keine Phantomspeisung notwending. Allerdings ist das Audiosignal nur mono.

Das Rode Nt-1A braucht Phantomspeisung, finde allerdings nicht sehr passend für deinen Gebrauch, da es viel mehr Umgebungsgeräusche aufnimmt.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. März 2017)

*AW: Mischpult für Rode Procaster/Rode NT-1A?*

Grüße, xMantisx.

Vielleicht kommen auch noch andere Geräte für dich in Frage. Aber praktischerweise hast Du da genau die Geräte genannt, mit denen ich selber Erfahrung habe.

*Kurz*: Von den genannten Geräten ganz klar das Yamaha mit der Anzahl Eingänge, die Du brauchst.

*Lang*: Das Behringer Xenyx 302USB habe ich jahrelang genutzt als Lautstärkeregler und zweite Soundkarte neben der X-Fi HD USB. Prinzipiell ein für das Geld immer noch empfehlenswertes Gerät. Ich habe es hauptsächlich in Rente geschickt, weil mir irgendwann auffiel, dass die Soundqualität beim Durchreichen (also 2-Track auf Output) zumindest auf meinen Lautsprechern leicht, aber erkennbar abnimmt. Weitere für dich vielleicht interessante Nachteile: Die Phantomspeisung ist nicht schaltbar und beträgt zudem nur 15 Volt. Nimmst Du mit dem eingebauten Soundchip auf, hast Du zudem immer den Mix aller Eingänge. Rauschen und Störgeräusche sind zudem ok, werden bei Hochdrehen der Regler aber irgendwann sehr deutlich.

Inzwischen nutze ich das Yamaha AG06, das preislich, aber auch qualitativ deutlich besser ist. AG03 und AG06 besitzen dabei laut Yamaha die gleiche Hardware, nur unterschiedlich viele Eingänge). Für dich praktisch ist die volle Phantomspeisung, der bessere Verstärker, die drei verschiedenen Misch-Optionen (nur Mikro, alle Eingänge oder Sound vom Rechner plus Eingänge) und die Effekte. Die sind zwar nur per Software nutzbar, bieten aber nette Features wie Kompression (damit Du nicht die Zuhörer wegschreist) oder Tiefpassfilter (damit es nicht rumpelt; sofern im Mikro nicht schon vorhanden).

Bessere Geräte wird es sicher noch geben, vielleicht nennt jemand noch welche. Die Yamahas können aber schon eine Menge und haben nicht nur mir gefallen, wenn man sich so umschaut. Das Xenyx solltest Du für deine Zwecke aber auf jeden Fall aussortieren, das wird dem Rest nicht gerecht.


----------



## xMantisx (22. März 2017)

*AW: Mischpult für Rode Procaster/Rode NT-1A?*

Was ist eigentlich Phantomspeisung?
Und ist sowas wichtig für Mikrofone?


----------



## xformi (22. März 2017)

*AW: Mischpult für Rode Procaster/Rode NT-1A?*

Ganz kurz gesagt: Einige Mikrofone benötigen eine gewisse Betriebsspannung um korrekt zu arbeiten.

Unser Freund Bandrew erklärt es während er auf unterschiedliche Mikrofontypen eingeht.
Dynamic vs Condenser Microphones, What's the Difference? - YouTube


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. März 2017)

*AW: Mischpult für Rode Procaster/Rode NT-1A?*



xMantisx schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich Phantomspeisung?
> Und ist sowas wichtig für Mikrofone?



Wikipedia bietet eine nette kleine Einführung dazu: Phantomspeisung – Wikipedia
Einfach gesagt ist Phantomspeisung eine Gleichspannung auf beiden Signalkanälen, die für den Betrieb von Kondensatormikrofonen notwendig ist. Ohne sie würde das mikro nicht funktionieren. Üblicherweise steht bei Mikrofonen dabei, ob sie Phantomspeisung brauchen oder nicht.


----------



## Jobsti84 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Mischpult für Rode Procaster/Rode NT-1A?*

Ich kann dir als Mixer für wenig Budget die Behringer Xenxy an's Herz legen, allerdings erst die Modelle, welche den One-Knob-Kompressor haben, wie das *Behringer Xenyx 1204 USB*,
diese gibt's als 3 Versionen, Normal, X (Mit Effekten) und QX (Klark Effekte). Nutze ich selbst für die Arbeit auf kleinen Livejobs.

Von den Preamps und Kompressor her etwas besser, wären dann die aktuelle Yamaha MG Serie, z.B. das *Yamaha MG10XU*. USB habe ich noch net getestet, 
kann aber sein, dass du dir dann die Soundkarte sparen kann, jedenfalls für den PC-Input/Aufnahme.
Das wäre jetzt mein Tipp falls es noch kein Digitalmixer sein soll.

Falls übliches Mischpult ohne USB-Out, sollte man sich auf alle Fälle eine Soundkarte mit symmetrischen Eingängen besorgen (Klinke oder XLR ist egal),
da reicht eigentlich was günstiges per USB aus, wie Edirol, ESI, eher aber als Tipp die M-Audio Fast Track. Nur bloß keine Lexicon 
Wenn besser (wieso auch immer, dann Avid oder Focusrite). Ich selbst nutze alle 4 zuletzt Genannten, für's Streaming derzeit die Fast Track Ultra.

Ich persönlich suche ja noch einen digitalen Kleinmixer und hofe, dass Allen & Heath endlich mal ein kleines QU bauen, da die Großen meine Lieblingsmixer sind (QU-16 und QU32).
Derweil schaut's da recht mau aus, interessant wäre hier evtl. der *QSC TouchMix-8*.
Mit diesem habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt, auch wenn er aus Tontechniker-Sicht net so prickelnd ist, gerade von der Bedienung. Für's Streamen/Video erscheint das Ding aber optimal, flexibel und vor allem easy.
Vielleicht lasse ich mir mal einen zum Testen kommen, we'll see. (Ist für den Großteil hier aber sicher zu teuer mit 999,-)

Zwecks *Phantomspannung *musste dir dein Mikro anschauen, idR. sind das 48V. Eigentlich 
Viele Soundkarten usw. bieten zwar Phantomspannung, aber nur in 9V, 12V 18V oder 24V, hier funktionieren dann keine echten Kondensatormikrofone,
allerdings jedoch permanent polarisierte Kondensatoren, auch bekannt als (Back-)Elektretmikros _(Fast jede Soundkarte gibt übrigens 3V am Mic-In aus, für die üblichen PC-"Billig"-Electret-Mikros)._
Bei Mixern sind mir allerdings keine bekannte, welche keine echten 48V liefern.
*Info:* Liegt Phantomspannung an und du klemmst ein übliches dynamisches Mikro an, keine Sorge: Passiert rein garnix. (Teure Bändchenmikros grillt man damit allerdings)

*Anm.:*
Ob Kondensator oder dynamisch ist eigentlich relativ egal.
Gerade für Streaming wären die dynamischen eigentlich sinnvoller, samt leichten Nahbesprechungseffekt, schon zwecks Umgebungs- und Hintergrundgeräuschen.
Wichtig wäre auch, dass man als Charakteristik Niere, Superniere oder wegen mir auch Hyperniere verwendet.
Wer experimentieren mag, greift zum meist genutzten Studiomikro ever: Rode NT2A. Niere, Kugel, Acht und entsprechen ist auch Stereo und MS-Mikrofonie möglich.
Das Ding nutze ich selbst, dennoch empfehle ich eher was in der Preisklasse 100-200€, alles andere wäre Perlen für die Säue sofern's nur um Videos oder Streams geht.
Guggt nach den Geheimtipps, am besten in Fachforen. Bekannt und beliebt sind auch das Rode NT1A oder besser noch das Rode Procaster, 
teuer aber absolut Sahne wären Heil Sound (Net von der Optik täuschen lassen, auch ein vom Design her "Livemikrofon" tut genau so gut)

Absoluter Geheimtipp für wenig Geld meinerseits: Audio Technica AT2020 (99,-). Nutze ich selbst 2 Stück von, ist die absolute Allzweckwaffe für alles, sogar Live auf der Bühne.
Egal wie, das Wichtigste nach dem Mikro selbst, ist die Aufstellung.

*Was ich mich aber immer wieder frage:*
Wieso nutzen alle Großmembranmikros anstatt einfach Ohrbügel-, Kopfbügel-, oder Lavaliermikrofonen? 
_(Soll man kein Mikro sehen im Bild oder will mehrere Leute zusammen abnehmen, dann doch Großmembran im guten Raum, oder eben Richtmikrofon)_
Damit schafft man extrem viele Probleme aus dem Weg, vor allem mit nem Ohrbügelmikro!
Empfehlen kann ich für wenig Geld hier die Monacor Kopfbügelmikros, für mehr Geld dann z.B. Audio Technica.
Mini XLR, TQG oder HRS kann man problemlos auf üblichen XLR adaptieren.


*PS:*
Ich werde im Laufe des Jahres irgendwann mal 2 3 Videos aufnehmen, speziell mit dem Thema rund um's Aufnehmen/Streamen, bezüglich Mixer, Mikros, Einstellungen usw.
Warum? Weil's in YT nur 08/15 Videos dazu gibt, anscheinend bemüht sich kein echter Tontechniker (mit Erfahrung) mal darum sowas zu machen...
Das verlinkte Video von xformi gehört zu den besseren, ist aber ebenfalls voll mit Halbwissen.... Der Kerl ist eben Musiker..... *lach*
_(Beispiel: Die Mikros die mit am meisten Pegel abkönnen sind Kondensatoren, er sagt genau das Gegenteil, weil er von der großen Konsumer-Masse an Mikros ausgeht. Ebenfalls ist mir kein Defekt durch zu hohen Pegel bekannt)_

Wer ein NT2A mal hören mag, komplett unbearbeitet, ohne Kompressor, FX, Schnitt, etc... Aufgenommen zu Hause am unbedämpften Dachboden, mitten im Raum per AVID Mbox 2:
Klick (Miro auf Niere. 0dB. Nur Vocals)
Auch ein billiges Shure SM58 kann super klingen.
Livemitschnitt vom vorletzten Festival, direkt per QU-16. Klick (Alle Vocals)


----------



## S6_ (24. März 2017)

*AW: Mischpult für Rode Procaster/Rode NT-1A?*

Ich kann Jobsti84 beim Procaster nur zustimmen. Ich benutze es selber schon eine Weile und es ist ein richtig schönes Stück Technik. Weil es dynamisch ist, nimmt es nur schwer Umgebungsgeräusche auf, was z.B bei Let's Plays o.Ä sehr vorteilhaft ist und wo wir schon bei Let's Plays sind - Gronkh benutzt auch Procaster


----------



## MicsAndPics (14. November 2018)

*AW: Mischpult für Rode Procaster/Rode NT-1A?*

Hallo, 

ich möchte mir auch das Rode Procaster zulegen, um Videos mit qualitativ hochwertigem Ton zu unterlegen oder um mit meinen Leuten auf Discord zu quatschen. Dazu wollte ich mir den the t.mix MicroMix 1 USB – Musikhaus Thomann bestellen. 

Nun habe ich die Frage, inwieweit der Monitor bei solchen USB Mixes fungiert. Hört man sich nur selbst oder auch alles, was der Computer über den USB-Ausgang ausgibt?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## JackA (14. November 2018)

*AW: Mischpult für Rode Procaster/Rode NT-1A?*

1. Würde Ich nicht das Rode Procaster nehmen, da gibts Mikrofone für wesentlich weniger Geld mit besserer Aufnahmequali.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLwCf14rl0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2. Der Monitor funktioniert dahingehend, dass du alles, was du sprichst, in Echtzeit hörst und je nachdem, was der Mixer her gibt, das, was auf dem Line-In geht, auch hörst, normalerweise auch Regelbar. Was zusätzlich über den PC wiedergegeben wird, hörst du parallel, ist aber auch regelbar im Normalfall.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. November 2018)

*AW: Mischpult für Rode Procaster/Rode NT-1A?*

Wer Videos mit hochwertigem Ton unterlegen möchte, kauft sich kein t.bone.
Wenn man ganz ehrlich ist, auch kein Behringer.


----------

